# How to use wazine to deworm flock



## beb444 (Jul 31, 2017)

So I am going to start deworming my flock tomorrow but am very disappointed with the directions that came with wazine.  Can someone please explain to me what I should do with it?  I know you put it in their water, but for how long? Also, do you need to use probiotics after?  And also I have read that you have to follow up with another medicine but I'm not sure the whole story behind that either.  So, I really need a lot of help! Thank you for any and all help!!


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 1, 2017)

Do you see the presents of round worms?
That is all Wazine can be used for. Safe guard  will correct problems on a more broader level.


----------



## beb444 (Aug 1, 2017)

Farmer Connie said:


> Do you see the presents of round worms?
> That is all Wazine can be used for. Safe guard  will correct problems on a more broader level.


So we did not start them on Wazine today and brought in a fecal test to a local vet and they will tell us what we are dealing with and also give us the proper mediation.


----------

